# pricing by the hour



## lucky921 (Dec 31, 2012)

what is the billing rate for a pickup with 8 foot blade and sander and for a bob cat 
they want a price by the hour for for two trucks and a bob cat
you have start up exspenses insurance sand and salt

thanks for your in put


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Going rate here, or at least what we like to get if your lucky. There are so many people fighting for per hour accounts that some trucks go our for as low or lower than 50 bucks an hour.

80an hour for truck, strait blade and salter.

Your not using the spreader at the same time as the blade (unless you are doing roads) so there shouldn't be a price difference.

100 bucks and hour (if your lucky) for the skid.

Personally, I stay away from per hour accounts. Having the right equipment and knowledge of what you are doing doesn't get added into the per hour rate. That and the sleepless nights and constant monitoring.

Ultimately I hate being hurt by efficiency.

So consider if it's worth it or not. I would think trying to get per push accounts will help you in the long run.



.............


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Price it by the job,this way they don't think your milking it.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

lucky921;1582997 said:


> what is the billing rate for a pickup with 8 foot blade and sander and for a bob cat
> they want a price by the hour for for two trucks and a bob cat
> you have start up exspenses insurance sand and salt
> 
> thanks for your in put


Price it To what you think Price it high if you dont get it no big deal But if you get it you going make money
What I seen around here over the years
Staight blades isnt worth much unless it has wings on it
You can make more with Vplows or box plows
Bobcat price What do you have on the bobcat bucket or 8-10 ft plow

When you come on here ask Hourly rates with out details of the job Its hard for us Pros on here give you a staight answer So many factors on hourly rates and that relates to the job
open road/streets
Condo Complex
10 acre Lot


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If you do hourly,then you better have a minimum.If your charging 100.00 hr and the lot takes 30 mins. you going to charge 50 when you can get 75 per push?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Personally, hourly for my 2012 truck and V plow not a thin dime less than $130 per hour.

That rate is buing a new truck, new plow, 2 kinds of insurance, gas, oil, tires, cutting egde, my commitment, my time, and my backup equipment at the ready.

In one full hour I can do one of my $170 pushes and two $35 residentials.

That is $240 an hour. 

The only way I would give up that potential earning ability is for $130 an hour x 6 hours minumim. Not going to even bother for less than that.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

Payment by the hour penalizes you for having the equipment and skills to get the job done and move on. 

On the flip side if you take longer than they think you should they complain about that.

Tell them you bill per push or per season and stick to it.


----------



## lucky921 (Dec 31, 2012)

ya it was a joke he wanted us to be subs and pay us by the hour and they said they cant keep subs i wonder why total waist of time 

thanks for the replies
subs around here get between $50 to $75 for a pickup with 8 foot blade


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

Antlerart06;1583072 said:


> When you come on here ask Hourly rates with out details of the job Its hard for us Pros on here give you a staight answer So many factors on hourly rates and that relates to the job
> open road/streets
> Condo Complex
> 10 acre Lot


I don't see what factors there are at all when throwing out an hourly price other than the hourly rate itself. It doesn't matter what you are plowing you are still going to get the same hourly rate.


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

lucky921;1583341 said:


> ya it was a joke he wanted us to be subs and pay us by the hour and they said they cant keep subs i wonder why total waist of time
> 
> thanks for the replies
> subs around here get between $50 to $75 for a pickup with 8 foot blade


i get 50 with a 7 1/2, 80 if I had an 8' no sander ofc


----------



## BurnoutNova (Feb 22, 2013)

Right now I get $50-60 per hour, and $20 per hour for snowblower time. So a 2 man crew with a truck and a snowblower can make $70-80 per hour, and I pay for fuel and repairs. I also do smaller lots, and get paid drive time between lots so it's not to bad. I have an older Chevy with a 8' Meyer blade, so I think it's OK for sub work. Combine it with a couple per push jobs I have on my own and it makes for nice variety. If we get more snow, it takes longer and I get paid more by my hourly guy, and loose a little time on my per push jobs. The other way if it doesn't snow much more than 2". 

I think the best thing to do is have some jobs per push and some hourly.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Scroll 1/2 way down the page fill in the blanks to find out your operating costs.

http://lawnchat.com/lawn-care-estimation-calculator

I would stay away from an hourly rate as an operator and as a paying customer.


----------



## joe2025 (Nov 26, 2010)

Although hourly jobs are not the best to have for your business, sometimes it’s worth taking on a few. If you have open capacities on a truck then why not try to fill it and generate more revenue. I have a few that I charge an hourly rate, they were some of my first customers when I got started and I still have them. I charge $80/hr. for a pick-up with a 7’6” plow and there is minimum 1 hour charge if it takes 10 minutes to do they still get charged for the 1 hour min. So the decision is different for everyone on whether or not you should take on an hourly rate contract. Would you rather have the truck sitting at the garage during a storm or out making money? Why not make an extra few bucks, pay your driver and add the rest to the bottom line. If you pick up a per push or seasonal account next season you can always drop the per hour account and move on.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I always like to give my customers a rate based on snow accumulation so they know the exact cost.


----------

